# Close call.



## Datu Tim Hartman (Apr 23, 2002)

I saw this on E-digest

*To those concerned GM Teddy Buot was involved in fairly serious car accident on Thursday, he suffered some pretty  bad broken ribs, and bruises. His wife is in intensive care in Detroit, but every thing seems to look good, thank God . From what GM Buots sister in law told me the car rolled over a couple of times, so they are very lucky!!! Dr. Buot is over seeing
their recovery.

I would like to wish them a speedy recovery.

Rocky Pasiwk*

I will keep you informed of any updates.

Tim Hartman


----------



## arnisador (Apr 23, 2002)

Thanks for letting us know. We'll look forward to receiving an update.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 11, 2002)

To all of interest,

Manong Ted Buot, is back giving private lessons,
and his Wife has been moved from critical to 
stable and is continuing with her physical
therapy.

Wishing everyone well

Rich


----------

